# Siggy Request



## SteSteez

Alright lads, I know the rules state a requirement of 400 posts but I am a lifetime member and i've been here for two years now so raise01:raise01: Can I have a signature please?

I'd like if possible

Text: Ste Steez

No other text

Images:

White tigers... i love white tigers, there are millions of images freely available on a internet image search but i'll post one or two anyway:




























And any of these fighters: michael bisping, bj penn, anderson silva, cheick kongo.
Preferably Bisping though.

thanks alot 

Colors: Dark Blues/Black/Platinum/ice/


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO


----------



## MJB23

Do you want to follow the rest of the format for me? You only have about half of it filled out.


----------



## SteSteez

sorry pal, done


----------



## MJB23

Thanks a lot.


----------

